# Trying to learn



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

ok so I want a better understanding of boer goat confirmation. So here are my two fullblood does. I would like honest opinions as it will help me learn better. I'll be keep both does for a long time but I'll be buying more soon and I would like to know positives and negatives in what to look for. These does are twins to each other and 2-4 weeks from kidding. 
Please don't mind the mud we currently live on a mud farm.
first up is Julia:






















Hazel:


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Sorry for all the post lately I have far too much time on my hands right now!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I have this to help.me. maybe it will.help you


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's hard to tell with the way they are standing in the pictures IMO - heads are held lower, and angles. But they look like nice does. If I had to pick them apart just from photos...

Julia - she looks like she has a steep rump in the 2nd picture, and no rear leg muscling. Either she is thin under all that hair, or just lacks muscle. See how in the picture Moers posted that show Boer doe? You want her rear leg to have more of a outward curve between tail and hock. If they curve inward in that part of the leg, they are lacking muscle. 

Hazel -She looks a little straighter on her topline (shoulder to rump), and her rear leg looks more filled out. 
Her front legs in the side picture look kind of pulled up under her, but that could just be the way she is standing? Hazel looks like she is more narrow on the front end than Julia? if that is the case that could be why her front legs look pulled under her more. 

When buying, if you are buying kids or adults, check their bite, teats and pigment. Although on kids that are young they may not have their full pigment, but need to have at least 1/4 to 1/2 by the time they are 6 weeks old IMO. But it also depends on if they go out in the sun or not - that plays a crucial role in pigment.
You want good bone, length, width and a level topline. Strong pasterns. Sometimes pasterns can fool you if goats have not been kept up to date on selenium or hoof trimming. 

A good body like the boer doe pictured above. However, I don't care for that does face, I know it's just a picture and in life she is probably fine, but it looks like she has way too much of a roman head, the angle just looks a big funny to me, almost like she has a parrot mouth?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you! I now see everything you’re talking about, that was extremely helpful, both of you! 
We have only had commercial does and kept back because of temperament and color not really confirmation. 
We’re moving into fullblood registered stock and I want to have good goats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Best of luck to you! With all your research & hard work..you will get their!


----------

